# 2BR Marriott Cypress Harbour April 17-24



## Sattva (Apr 1, 2016)

2BR Marriott Cypress Harbour

April 17-24.
$700/week.

Cypress is one of our favorite Marriotts in Orlando. Many of the buildings were just re-done. Has a nice casual restaurant and main pool on the lake with live music some nights. The spa is wonderful. The kids center and activities are super fun. Proximity to Disney and Sea World and restaurants is perfect.


----------



## Sattva (Apr 12, 2016)

$500 for the week.


----------



## Sattva (Apr 15, 2016)

still avail


----------



## Sattva (Apr 16, 2016)

Make an offer!


----------



## RLS50 (Apr 17, 2016)

FWIW, if we weren't already leaving for vacation the following week for a trip that has been planned for months now, we would have taken this at $700, let alone $500.

We have never been here, but some of our family went there last year and raved about the place.   This is definitely on our wish list to stay at for a week.


----------



## rebekahjm (Apr 17, 2016)

I messaged you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

